# Newish Member from Australia



## pjpoppet (Feb 20, 2015)

Long time lurker, finally going to say hello, Justins the name, from Sydney Australia, Ive got a Bulls BAY 151, although not a true Micro skiff, I think you will all forgive me, I put up a photo in the photo section for you all to see, look forward to hanging around on the forum and posting a little more often, regards.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Welcome, up here... From down under


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've heard you have some monster bone fish down there plus barramundi


----------



## pjpoppet (Feb 20, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> I've heard you have some monster bone fish down there plus barramundi


Yes some Bonefishn found in Exmouth in Western Australia, although there are reported catches in other areas occasionally, mainly by catch when pursuing other species, and yes we have Barramundi here, my pb wild caught is 93cm, my brother got an absolute stinker that went 129cm, also a wild caught fish, but that size is very rare unless you are fishing in our stocked freshwater impoundments.


----------



## pjpoppet (Feb 20, 2015)

JMZ400 said:


> Welcome, up here... From down under


Thanks for the welcome, where are you in Oz?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey welcome. I fished down there in 2015. Caught my first Barri on Magnetic Island. We will be down there this November. My daughter lives in Maroubra. We plan on heading into the mountains for a few days to go after some trout. Last time I was there was in July so the trout streams were closed. But we will also be looking to fish the salt if you need any company. I can bring you a bottle of whisky from duty free in LA. That is what I did last time. Traded a bottle of Wild Turkey for a day fishing Lake Macquarie.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

pjpoppet said:


> Yes some Bonefishn found in Exmouth in Western Australia, although there are reported catches in other areas occasionally, mainly by catch when pursuing other species, and yes we have Barramundi here, my pb wild caught is 93cm, my brother got an absolute stinker that went 129cm, also a wild caught fish, but that size is very rare unless you are fishing in our stocked freshwater impoundments.
> View attachment 13742


Great fish. I guess you can catch them on fly. We use lbs. So I'll have to convert


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

pjpoppet said:


> Yes some Bonefishn found in Exmouth in Western Australia, although there are reported catches in other areas occasionally, mainly by catch when pursuing other species, and yes we have Barramundi here, my pb wild caught is 93cm, my brother got an absolute stinker that went 129cm, also a wild caught fish, but that size is very rare unless you are fishing in our stocked freshwater impoundments.
> View attachment 13742


So that's a 50" fish. A beauty. Do you catch them on fly?


----------



## pjpoppet (Feb 20, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> So that's a 50" fish. A beauty. Do you catch them on fly?


Yes they are regularly caught on Fly. But alas I'm not very good with the wand, that fish was lure caught.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

pjpoppet said:


> Thanks for the welcome, where are you in Oz?


No. In FL. I meant welcome "up" here, since you're "down" there. Should have just said welcome


----------

